# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Affiliate marketing or PPC..??

## omilma

Hey..
   Guys i just want to ask a question from all of you what do you think which is best way to make money online.. Affiliate marketing or PPC..??
 share your opinion with me

----------


## Dave A

> what do you think which is best way to make money online.. Affiliate marketing or PPC..??


Assuming you meant "better way", the answer depends on a combination of your stategy and niche. Once you've finalised those two, I'd suggest split testing to see which pays better.

When it comes to the "best way to make money online" - tough one!
Google, Amazon, Facebook _et al_ sure are hard acts to follow.

----------


## Zahir Khan

May i inject my thoughts here, there are 2 ways you can look at this scenario with regards to PPC ( I think you mean CPA ) vs Affiliate Marketing ....... It should be known that PPC is also used as a tool for Affiliate marketing ~ ( if you only want to go with PPC / CPA you would need to know alot about driving traffic due to the low ROI for example between 50 cents to a dollar for the right campaigns ) so for that single CPA campaign you would need a 1000 or more people exposed with a 100% conversion to reach a $1000 monthly residual income. Again you would need to know how to get 1st page on google for medium competing keywords that get around 3000 searches and you may have to build a niche site to attract people. ( roughly 50% would land and maybe 1 or 2% may convert ... so you see ~ the other option is how the big players do it using Adwords or FB PPC and other advertising networks plus mobile campaigns to drive traffic to a CPA offer ... so you will have to invest ~ this is if you know yr ROI would be much higher so you can reinvest to keep growing ...

On the other hand when we look at affiliate marketing it there are also 2 types here ~ one type is the clickbank type products where you have to keep making sales to get a 35% to 65% return consistently --- again you will need to know how to rank your niche site ~ ( if you know the science behind this you will be well on your way to earning 10k residuals per month on autopilot a nice 6 figure income with about 40 sites ranked up high on google ) 

The 2nd type of affiliate marketing is the hybrid affiliate networks where you make 1 sale ( membership types ) say for example the company is selling access to an Internet Marketing Training Platform with access to live speakers etc. on top tier affiliate marketing ~ here you would make 1 sale for $269 which the company then pays you upfront a $200 commission and a further $100 dollar monthly residual ( what happens here is you will need to make a lower volume of sales and a higher ROI ) however you will need to budget for your membership fee until your sales cover the costs itself ... which would be just 3 sales 

The good thing about this that the new affiliates that you bring in ( you will now also earn residuals and sales from them ) so this is what a hybrid affiliate network is ~ There is alot more Leverage at your disposal ...  however the only way to this is to build a large pool of prospective buyers by building your list again using mobile ppc /fb ppc or maybe cpc brokers. The Key Factor that will determine your success here is the quality of your list ( getting the right people who are looking for that specific offer who are also buyer orientated ) 

What happens now is at first you will need to reinvest into your business until such time that you reach a mass point where you have made a 100 sales and have made 20k banked and 10k monthly residual and your new affiliates are now making sales in your part

If you need more info ~ let me know ~ I would be happy to share !

----------

Kathy50 (03-Feb-18)

----------


## sanimoyo

By PPC does he not mean being paid for clicks (Adsense)

----------


## Dave A

The question was badly put, I think. Technically PPC (even Adsense) is also a form of affiliate marketing.

The question probably should be:

Which pays better - _pay per click_ or _pay per conversion_?

----------


## Sindin

For me affiliate is by far the better option especially if you are selling for a known and trusted vendor.

----------


## Wiz

I'll prefer doing Both ways PPC & Affiliate marketing.

----------


## taftimes

Affiliate marketing is one of a good way to earn money online.

----------


## kelvin409

I would recommend the  Affiliate program that has the best background, experience and it has to be trustworthy, and however profinding free trainings to new affiliates

----------


## hansenmartin

> Affiliate marketing is one of a good way to earn money online.


You are right buddy. it is the best way to earn online money.

----------


## comparepandauk

I don't know which one is better but I know both are required hardworking and dedication.

----------


## Antoine from Public Ideas

I think Affiliate Marketing is the best way to make earnings. 
As you can promote a campaign with a % per sale payout, you can think big  :Wink: 
It also depends on the number of unique visitors per month you have.

----------


## Abhi71

I think both affiliate and PPC would help to make money.

----------


## lynsofia

The best ways to make money online in your spare time whilst at university based on our own experience. Make Money Online is totally dependents in your strategy or types of products/service. If talk about of affiliate marketing or ppc both used to online products advertising and sales your service on the behalf of commission basis at any way.
Most of the bloggers prefer Pay Per Click advertising program to generate revenue from their blog and dont think about affiliate marketing because they found it difficult compare to PPC programs. Google AdSense is most popular among bloggers because it is easy to implement and dont take any extra efforts to earn money other than your regular blogging.

Affiliate Marketing better than PPC

----------


## Garmini

Both are different tactics I think. People use PPC as a paid advertisement.

----------


## Garmini

PPC is best I think. You can continue with this.

----------


## Chaya2

Affiliate marketing strategies. The create content that your competition can't compete with. Build a brand that ads value to the consumer. Affiliate marketing is a fiercely competitive field of search. Marketers receives revenue from the action that website visitor takes, affiliate operate on very large scale and at very high efficienc. Affiliate marketing also is a very board term;under this umbrella there are several different strategies that can be employed to generate affiliate revenu Affiliate marketing is a process of earning a commission by promoting other people products. You find a product you like promote to others and earn a piece of the profit for each scale that you make.

----------


## Ashwini41

Both are equally important, Each one of these is the two most common methods of earning online. Pay Per Click is a method of advertising online through a scheme where advertisers only pay if their advert was clicked. Affiliate Marketing is when you advertise a product or service, and if a visitor ends up buying that product or service.

----------


## thepepy

Hi Omilma

I have tried PPC with Google Adsense several years ago, it wasn't my main focus but I was receiving around 30 000 people per month on the different info websites I had created. It was bringing me around R3000 per month at that stage. If you want to make serious cash with PPC, you need serious traffic figures, I believe PPC to be easier than affiliate marketing as the advert does the selling, as with affiliate marketing you need to use paid traffic, but you also have to have a great landing page that creates trust. Also, people are more likely to browse around then make a purchase. According to Google, 90% of purchases still occur In-Stores.

My conclusion, I would say PPC is easier to make money, you just need a ton of traffic to do so....

----------


## imocheezy

Both are very nice ways of making money but i have depended solely on PPC for the past 2 years

----------


## imocheezy

I am also a big fan of affiliate marketing

----------

